# Bitter sweet



## carvinmark (Aug 1, 2007)

I just sold my 346 echo that had a 12" carving bar on it. Ever since I got my MS200, the poor echo just stayed in the cabinet. It served me well and more than paid for it's self. At least my newest student got it, he is moving away and this is his first saw. Sure is hard to let your tools go!!!


----------



## troutfisher (Aug 1, 2007)

I had an Echo CS301, I had a lot of problems with it. I love my ms200t, lots of hours and very few problems. I know what you mean, I get attached to saws too. At least it went to a good home!


----------

